# Help: Win 10 won't boot after system reset



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Just purchased a new Acer Aspire Z 21.5" All-in-One PC. I got a virus on the computer, very similar to this one. I immediately restarted as I could see the virus was installing more malware and adware in the background. 

I couldn't figure out how to boot into safe mode but I managed to get to the System Restore menu. I tried to restore but it failed. I tried again, with a different restore point. It failed but my OS seemed to reset back to an initialized state as it asked me startup question you get when you first turn on the computer. Things also seemed off, for instance it said that Windows Defender was disabled so I just decided to refresh it with full system reset since it was new anyways.

However, the reset failed too... The first time it restarted, there was a BIOS screen that said: 



> "A configuration change was requested to clear this computer's TPM (Trusted Platform Module)
> 
> WARNING: Clearing erases information stored on the TPM. You will lose all created keys and access to data encrypted by these keys.
> 
> Press F12 or Volume Up to clear the TPM Press ESC or Volume Down to reject the change request and continue"


I rejected the request because I wasn't sure what this was. But now, my computer won't boot? It goes from the Acer screen -> black -> the Acer screen again in an infinite loop. 

Did I just make my new computer an expensive paperweight? Any chance I can fix this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Just purchased a new Acer Aspire Z 21.5" All-in-One PC.


 If you just purchased this PC new, then take it back and get another one, it is within warranty. You should not have to do anything to a brand new computer/ 
The TPM is encryption for the Acer Recovery Partition, by Erasing the TPM you are allowing the computer to be reset to Factory Defaults. This explains it better: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Computing
If you want to fix this yourself, Restart and press *F12 *at bootup.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

My worry was that they won't take back a computer that doesn't actually work anymore... I'll give it a try later today but was hoping to try and get Windows back on the system at least so when they turn on the computer it doesn't look like a sketchy return.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have had the computer for less the 30 days, you can return it for a brand new replacement. Unless you dropped it or spilled liquid on it. No matter if Windows is running or not, if you have your receipt, no questions asked. If you have had it for more then 30 days, but under one year, you can send it in to the manufacturer for free repair or replacement. That's what warranty is for.


----------

